# **Pic's Of My Pride And Joy**



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello everyone 

I've been a member here for some time...i always come and look at the great work that you guys do :thumb:

Since the last time i posted pic's of my car here i've done more things to it

Its nothing special like the cars that you guys have but for a first car i'm happy with it

This is what it looked like when i posted pic's in here



Since then this is what has been done to the car

*Smothed GSI Front Bumper [no number plate in front now]

XENON Black Lights [Painted them my self as they dont come in Black] so theyre a bit different 

Colour coded the chrome bit from the grill

Colour Coded Washer Jets

IRMSCHER Side Skirts

Lowered on COILOVERS

Groved Brakes [front and back]

Smothed Off The Side Repeaters

Smothed The Bages that were in the Doors

Smothed The Boot So Theres No Bage In The Middel As Well

QUAD Exhausts

Tinted Jewel Back Lights

Few things inside as well *

I Think Thats It .......Doing something to the bonnet as well but its not done yet so no pic's of the bonnet until its finished

*As you all know silver doesnt really show the work you put in to it but this is how shiny i've got the car* [_*by hand*_]

Anyways heres some pic's to show you my work.......Its not as shiny as your cars though

Pic's

*Comments welcome*



















*Thanks For Looking *


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks damned good to me....don`t you have speed bumps where you live!!

Andrew


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks m8 

Yes and very big ones lol ........ but i go very slow over them and car gets used ony when the weather is nice and for shows only


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

:doublesho:doublesho WOW!!!!! That is one of the sweetest Vectra's i have seen. Looks amazing mate!!!!!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

that is mint mate. very nice indeed. Is it the 2.5 ?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That is bloody lovely


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Easily one of the nicest vectras I've ever seen!

I always thought those vectras looked beter than the newer shape.

How do you get away without having a front number plate?


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

How do you get an MOT without the side repeaters ?

Very nice car BTW


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Cracking looking Vectra mate. How do you get around having no side repeaters at MOT time? 

mike


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone....appriciate them all 

The car is a 2.0l SRI thats because i couldnt get insured in a V6 as i was 17 when i got the car...Now i'm 20 and hopefully the insurance will go down and i would like to fit a 2.0L Turbo 

The number plate is in the windscreen so i havent been stoped yet 

I took the side repeaters off after the MOT and the plan is to fit some indicators in the original mirrors but i still havent found some that i like but it will be done before the next MOT


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice car. Saw it in total vauxhall a while back. Nearly bought a Gsi saloon with a view to doing something similar, Snowflake alloys etc.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks nice but you'll get pulled sooner or later for the front plate in the window. Some copper's going to see it clearly hasnt fallen off


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ello mate, nice to see you on here. The cars looking fantastic as usual. top man...:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice indeed, A lovely looking vectra, thought it was a gsi at first


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice and some great pics.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

it looks good i like the vxr rims gells nicely


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats one fine looking Vectra :thumb:


----------



## rosscoe (Mar 6, 2007)

damn shiny for silver matey - top job


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice work there that is defently shiny :thumb:


----------



## Dibctr (Oct 1, 2006)

excellent work there mate:thumb: great finish and the car looks awesome


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

thats looks sweet mate :argie::argie::argie:

really like what you've done with it:thumb:


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone for the great comments 

I have an idea about the number plate but because i dont use the car much i still havent done anything about it but will do soon 

Thanks again


----------



## paz (Feb 13, 2006)

Saimir mate get back to vectra-sport lol


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks real nice mate!

Note to self: I need to find a car park like that to take some pics


----------



## m9fdb (Jul 20, 2007)

re the side repaters - if they are not there and the holes are not visable you wont need them for the MOT - it should pass fine 

D


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice, the wheels set it off to a T!


----------



## RBclio (Aug 15, 2008)

not into vectra's myself but that is gorgeous, nice work buddy
keep it up!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I like my Vauxhalls, and thats a beauty!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

making me want one again  top work


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

cracking looking car mate love the wheels


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Always great to see your vectra mate, top work as usual.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice Vectra. Looks just right in my opinion. Very tasteful.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Stunning mate


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks very nice mate.:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

looking good:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone for the great comments appriciate them all


----------



## Magic Numbers (Aug 11, 2008)

I take it those are 19" wheels? If so they look huge!


Noot a great lover of Vauxhalls but that Vectra certainly looks very good


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

as Clarkson would say - i hate vectras! but wow wow wow that looks sweet!


----------



## Brian-Brice (Jan 12, 2008)

Very sharp looking set of wheels. Silver at it's best that's for sure.


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats brilliant, i'm never ussually a fan of modified cars but that is very subtle, looks fantastic!


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

do really like that.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

That looks grerat mate


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice vectra:thumb: paintwork looks in excellent condition


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks lovely. 19s & coilovers I take it. Got the offset and ride height bang on there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow them rims are awesome


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone ....its taken me few years to get it where it is and its not finished yet as i have more plans for it but everything takes time 

Oh and yes the wheels are 19's [215/35/19] and its lowered on Coilovers 

Thanks again


----------



## speedy8281 (Aug 27, 2007)

thats sweet as mate. What products do you use on it as it's shiny as fook for silver?


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

speedy8281 said:


> thats sweet as mate. What products do you use on it as it's shiny as fook for silver?


Cheers m8 

I use washing liquid [green one and a spunge]

LOL ....got you all 

I normaly use meguiars m8....polish the car by hand as well...need to buy a mashine soon though


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

probably the best old skool vectra iv seen, awesome dude really awesome, looks immaculate as well :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great finish on a lovely motor.

Robbie


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Hottest looking vectra i have ever seen :thumb:

Wheels suit it perfectly!


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

Best looking Vectra I have seen for a while,brilliant


----------



## vodoo (Jun 15, 2008)

love the newer rims on it very nice indeed!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks very Nice, not normally a Vectra Fan but i like that


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone for your comments.....its a nice feeling when people say comments like this 

Hopefully it will look a bit different soon 

Thanks again everyone....much appriciated


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

That looks awesome, great pics man!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Stunning example of a vectra mate, really nice.


----------

